# Monster Mud Tree for the Peter Pan Room



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Monster Mud Tree:
I’ve built other monster mud items before so I thought a tree made out of monster mud would work well. We had the house framer build the walls and basic shape of the tree for us. He thought we were a little crazy at first but now he sees the madness behind the idea.








After the framing and dry wall was completed we built the shape of the tree out of wire mesh and stapled the mesh to the wall being careful to staple it to the frame. We probably used way too many staples but I wanted to be sure it was secure.








In some of the area of the mesh we were having problems getting the mesh to bulge out from the wall. We simple shoved plastic trash bags in those areas to keep the mesh from collapsing.








Next came the first coat of Monster Mud. We mixed the monster mud recipe and dipped long strips of cloth into the mud and just started laying it over the mesh. A few days later we put another coat of monster mud and cloth on the tree.
















I painted the tree and shade of brown but it wasn’t necessary because we found some really cool fake tree bark at a store and used that for the outside. We also bought several used fake/plastic trees to cut up and use for the top of the tree. My wife added moss and Christmas lights in the tree for the finishing touches.
































Oops, part of the pirate area.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

So awesome...great job


----------



## LastHouse (Mar 8, 2011)

Fake bark? can you elaborate a bit?


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

The bark is just a plastic/rubber piece of material that we found at Orential Trade store. We cut it up into strips and stapled it to the tree. I'm not sure if the store carries it any more. I think it was on a sale table.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

That is absolutely fantastic! done with class and style! i love it and what kid wouldnt look at that in AWE! great job to you and your wife. And congrats on the house being finished as well!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

A great prop!!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks very nice. Always have loved peter pan.


----------



## Dark Night Duchess (Apr 28, 2011)

It looks amazing!!! Please come build one at my house now  lol


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

The tree looks amazing!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

OH MY! It's a stunner and so, so, _sooooo_ realistic.


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok, several people have asked where I got the fake bark...in an earlier post I said Orential Trading Company...WRONG.....I screwed up..It's TaiPan Trading. Sorry.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh yes TiaPan, the mecca of home decor in these parts!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

How on earth did I miss this one. Just letting you know THAT IS FRICKING AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## TheBerggs (Apr 22, 2012)

Amazing work!


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow.... how I would love to do an awesome room like this for my grandchildren!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

WOW! Very very elegant! LOVE IT!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

what a lucky kid


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Very cool! Love how that looks! The clouds on the wall add nicely to it. 

So where is this in your house? Is it a foyer or something? With the ladder I assume it is on the second story.


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

The Peter Pan Room is in the house turret (tower) and the doorway is actually a mirror on the wall that opens to get inside. The room is circular and the lower area represents the nursery of the Darling house. The stairs leading up to the second floor represents Neverland, the lost boys tree house and the pirate area. The wall mural isn't finished yet but it will be of the London skyline Big Ben, London Bridge and the outside of the Darling house. A fiber-optic line will be tinkerbell's flight path from the Darling house leading up to Neverland. If I can just get my talented wife to finish the mural the room would be finished. I will post pics (someday) of the finished room.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

This is amazing! Any kid would be in heaven in there!


----------

